# Fast, Fast, Baby.



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

Our county medical center is also our only teaching hospital, and for the past two years the med students have been tasked with making videos to promote awareness of diseases. Last year it was Spesis, this year, its strokes.






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

I cannot confirm which of the docs in this video most resembles @NPO .


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2017)

If I ever do a transfer to the ED up there I really want to walk in singing that song.


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If I ever do a transfer to the ED up there I really want to walk in singing that song.


You could also sing "Bringing Sepsy Back"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh but there's more. You have options...


DesertMedic66 said:


> If I ever do a transfer to the ED up there I really want to walk in singing that song.






You can also opt to bring "Sepsy Back".


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

NPO said:


> You could also sing "Bringing Sepsy Back"


Oh goddamn you! _!Paciencia!_


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2017)

I saw that one also. I can't wait for next year when a new one is released haha.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

So thats who you guys do in Kern Co.


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 17, 2017)

lol


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah... This seriously makes inquiring minds want to know exactly what drug they were passing around before they shot that video. Some people have WAY too much time on their hands...


----------



## NPO (Aug 7, 2017)

bakertaylor28 said:


> Yeah... This seriously makes inquiring minds want to know exactly what drug they were passing around before they shot that video. Some people have WAY too much time on their hands...


Actually, it's a class project that brings awareness to an issue. So... Yeah.

It's quite common for things like this to be made. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

